
Ternary Computers - jansho
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternary_computer
======
Frenchgeek
[http://hackaday.com/2016/12/16/building-the-first-ternary-
mi...](http://hackaday.com/2016/12/16/building-the-first-ternary-
microprocessor/)

